# Günstige Steuerung mit Modbusmaster und 16 Analogausgängen



## eYe (7 Januar 2009)

Moin,

suche für einen Kunden eine günstige (<1200€) SPS mit Modbusmaster (RS485 oder RS422) und 16 Analogausgängen (4-20mA).

- Siemens 300er fällt flach da zu teuer und ich außerdem dafür ja einen extra CP plus Modbusmaster Hardwaredongle kaufen muss.

- Schneider Electric Twido gefällt mir sehr gut, hat aber leider nur 2 Stromausgänge pro Analogmodul und kann maximal 7 verwalten...

- Schneider Electric M340 hat auch nur 2 Stromausgänge pro Modul und mit 260€ zu teuer

- Schneider Electric Premium ist zu teuer


Was könnt ihr zu folgendem sagen?

- Siemens 200er?
- Phönix Contact?
- Vipa?
- Omron?
- Moeller?
- Anderer Vorschlag?


Für Siemens, Vipa und Schneider Electric und Moeller Easy habe ich die Programmiersoftware. Für alles andere müßte die Software dann möglichst kostenlos oder wenigstens günstig sein. ^^


schönen Abend, eYe


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 Januar 2009)

hallo,
wago 841? schau mal hier vom preis passt das gerade so http://www.batterielos.de/shop/index.php/cat/c13_Analog-Output.html

oh übersehen rs485 rs 422


----------



## eYe (7 Januar 2009)

Habe eben nochmal bei Viopa reingeschaut und muss sagen mir gefällt die 200er sehr gut. Habe son DIng auch schon auf dem Tisch stehen gehabt.
Werde mir da mal ein Angebot kommen lassen mit dem 



> *CP 240 - Kommunikationsprozessor*
> 
> PtP RS485, SubD 9 pol., potentialgetrennt, ASCII fragmentiert, STX/ETX, 3964R mit RK512, Modbus-Master/Slave short/long



Hat hier jemand schonmal einen Modbusmaster mit Vipa SPS programmiert? Kann ich das wirklich ohne extra Lizenz, etc machen und wie aufwendig ist es?


----------



## SBC-User (7 Januar 2009)

also ich kann die nur die saia pcd1.m137 empfehlen (unterstützt rs485 UND rs422 sowie auch rs232) und ist mit der step7-software zu programmieren, analogen ausgänge (4x pcd2.w410 = 16 AO / 0-20mA, 4-20mA oder 0-10V per jumper einstellbar) das würde dich nach liste ca 1700 € kosten

aber liste ist ja eh immer so einw enig was anderes wie der echte zu bezahlende preis, d.h. alles verhandlungssache, wenn du (interesse vorrausgesetzt) infos benötigst melde dich halt per email oder pm bei mir


!!!EDIT GRAMATISCHE FEHLER BEHOBEN


----------



## Controllfreak (7 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

frag mal SABO nach. Die PLM 700 wird mit CoDeSys programmiert hat eine RS485 an BOARD und inzwischen gibt es auch eine Modbus-Lib für die Steuerung.


----------



## SBC-User (7 Januar 2009)

achja um dem rechtlichen fragen vorzubeugen, 
Verkauf durch: 

Saia-Burgess Controls GmbH & Co. KG · Hauptsitz Oldenburg · HRA 3328 · Zweigniederlassung der Saia-Burgess Oldenburg GmbH & Co. KG
Registergericht Oldenburg, HRB 3759 · Geschäftsführung: Bernhard Ederle, Francois Dupont
Niederlassung Neu-Isenburg, Amtsgericht Offenbach, HRA 31892, USt-ID-Nr. DE 113 583 235

AGB auf Anforderung


----------



## eYe (7 Januar 2009)

Habe mir von Vipa mal ein Angebot kommen lassen, die CPU hat eine integrierte RS485 Schnittstelle und dann halt noch 4 Stromausgangsmodule.
Macht mit Nachlass 780€ netto, das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe. 
Nur traue ich mich nicht ohne Hilfe an den Modbusmaster heran, dieser muss nämlich komplett selber programmiert werden. 
Hier im Forum hat doch sicher sowas schonmal gemacht und hat eine brauchbare Vorlage, oder sogar einen fertigen FB?
(Das zahlen einer Aufwandsentschädigung wäre auch drinn wenn es wirklich läuft  )


@SBC-User
Sry, aber 1700€ ist etwas zuviel und vor allem befürchte ich das das in Sachen Support ich kaum Leute finden werde die mir damit weiterhelfen können.

@Controllfreak
Was würde mich CoDesys kosten? Ist die Modbus Lib kostenlos?


----------



## Controllfreak (7 Januar 2009)

CoDeSys gibt es umsonst; Bei der MODBUS-Lib müsstest Du mit den Jungs von SABO sprechen.


----------



## Sarek (7 Januar 2009)

eYe schrieb:


> Habe eben nochmal bei Viopa reingeschaut und muss sagen mir gefällt die 200er sehr gut. Habe son DIng auch schon auf dem Tisch stehen gehabt.
> Werde mir da mal ein Angebot kommen lassen mit dem
> 
> 
> ...


 

Schau Dir mal die Speed7 312SC an.
Beim VIPA-Support gibts soweit ich weiß Modbus-Beispiele kostenlos.
Oder schau Dir mal das Handbuch an.
Kommt wahrscheinlich billiger als die 200er Serie.


----------



## trinitaucher (7 Januar 2009)

Hab gerade mal bei Beckhoff nachgeschaut und folgendes gefunden:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/bx.htm
Deine E/As kannste modular zusammenstellen, je nachdem, was du benötigst. Das Portfolio bei Beckhoff ist recht umfangreich:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/anaout.htm

Laut Beschriebung kann man Modbus-RTU über die COM2-Schnittstelle betreiben,wenn du die entsprechende PLC-Bibliothek nimmst:
http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/twincat_plc_modbus_rtu.htm

Programmiert wird der Controller über "TwinCAT". Das ist in der 30-Tage-Version *kostenlos*... und diese Version genügt zum programmieren .
... diesen Punkt solltest du auch nicht außer Acht lassen.


----------



## eYe (7 Januar 2009)

@trinitaucher

Das hört sich sehr gut an und liest sich auch sehr gut auf der Seite.
Muss ich morgen mal anrufen und mir ein Angebot kommen lassen, mal schauen wo Beckhoff preislich so liegt.
Aber für den Modbus RTU Master muss ich wohl eine entsprechende Lizenz für die benötigte Bibliothek kaufen.

Auf jedenfall vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## Nordischerjung (8 Januar 2009)

Moin,

ich hatte so etwas auch schon vor mit einer 214 von Vipa.
Hat sich aber dann doch zum Profibus geändert. Hatte von der
Vipa Hotline ein Beispiel bekommen, wenn du möchtest schicke ich dir das.

Grüße von der Ostsee

Nordischerjung


----------



## eYe (8 Januar 2009)

Habe auch ein Beispiel von Vipa bekommen, aber so ganz durchschauen tue ich das Ganze noch nicht und nun möchte ich nicht Hardware für 800€ kaufen und dem Kunden etwas zusagen wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich es schaffe.

Zumal keine Hilfe in Sicht ist, eine Anfrage bei Vipa ob Sie bereit wären den Modbusmaster einzurichten hat leider zu keinem positiven Ergebnis geführt...


----------



## micha732 (9 Januar 2009)

*VIPA leiht dir die Steuerung*

Hi eYe,

wenn du möchtest kannst du dir die Steueurng für 6 Wochen zum Test kommen lassen. Kostet nichts (nur die Rücksendung wenn du sie nicht behälst!)

Frag doch mal bei VIPA nach, wer dein Zuständiger Ansprechpartner im Außendienst ist. Die Jungs sind nämlich fit und helfen gerne auch vor Ort.

Und wenn gar nichts mehr geht dann kann man auch einen Servicemann ordern.

Kannst mir auch mal ne PM schicken dann vermittle ich dir gerne einen kontakt.

Viele Grüße
mich732


----------



## Gnu0815 (10 Januar 2009)

Moinsen,

ich würde hier auch mal "Wago" einwerfen. Die haben programmierbare Feldbus Koppler, Modbus Rs232,Rs485 (z.B. 750-815 ) und sind äußerst zuverlässig.

Wenn du dir ein Starterkit orderst bekommst du einmal die Codesys Targets umsonst + Vollversion und für die AE Karten kann man sich ein gutes Angebot machen lassen. Ich denke du könntest locker mit 1/3 deines budgets auskommen.

Gruß
Gnu


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Januar 2009)

Gnu0815 schrieb:


> ...Wenn du dir ein Starterkit orderst bekommst du einmal die Codesys Targets umsonst + Vollversion...


Ich bezweifel mal, dass du laut "Lizensbedingung" diese Vollversion und die Targets für Endkundenprojekte einsetzen darfst. Zumindest würde ich das vorher abklären.
Aber wenn man's darf, wären die Wago-Geräte natürlich auch ne Alternative.

btw: die 750-815er sind doch Modbus-Slaves, oder?
Ansonsten gäb's die auch von Beckhoff 
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/bc7300.htm


----------



## zotos (10 Januar 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel mal, dass du laut "Lizensbedingung" diese Vollversion und die Targets für Endkundenprojekte einsetzen darfst. Zumindest würde ich das vorher abklären.
> Aber wenn man's darf, wären die Wago-Geräte natürlich auch ne Alternative.



Ja beim Starterkit ist die Vollversion drin und darf auch als solche verwendet werden. 



trinitaucher schrieb:


> ...
> Programmiert wird der Controller über "TwinCAT". Das ist in der 30-Tage-Version *kostenlos*... und diese Version genügt zum programmieren .
> ... diesen Punkt solltest du auch nicht außer Acht lassen.



Hier bin ich mir allerdings nicht so sicher....



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel mal, dass du laut "Lizensbedingung" diese Vollversion und die Targets für Endkundenprojekte einsetzen darfst. Zumindest würde ich das vorher abklären.
> ...


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Januar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Ja beim Starterkit ist die Vollversion drin und darf auch als solche verwendet werden.


Wenn das so ist, isses ok 

Das man die Beckhoff-Software zur Programmierung nutzen darf, wurde mir damals auf ner Messe von nem Beckhoff-Mitarbeiter so bestätigt.
Bei den Starterkits von Beckhoff, glaube ich, steht irgendwo auch drin, dass man die Dinger nicht für Endkunden verwenden darf, oder nur einmal pro Kunde ausgeliefert werden ... oder so ähnlich.


----------



## zotos (10 Januar 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> ...
> Das man die Beckhoff-Software zur Programmierung nutzen darf, wurde mir damals auf ner Messe von nem Beckhoff-Mitarbeiter so bestätigt.
> Bei den Starterkits von Beckhoff, glaube ich, steht irgendwo auch drin, dass man die Dinger nicht für Endkunden verwenden darf, oder nur einmal pro Kunde ausgeliefert werden ... oder so ähnlich.



Das klingt aber komisch: 
Die 30-Tage Demoversion darf zur Programmierung verwendet werden und die Version die man mit einem Starterkit kauft nicht 

Aber das ist ja auch nicht das Thema. Beide Hersteller WAGO und Beckhoff haben wohl was passendes im Angebot. Er kann das ja bei Beiden mit er Anfrage klären.


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Januar 2009)

Na ja, ich denke bei TwinCAT ist diese Lizenssache etwas anders zu sehen. Wenn du nen Demokit kaufst und damit für den (Programmier)PC die Lizenz hast, könntest du ja mit diesem Programmier-PC (das könnte ja "durch Zufall" nen Industrie-PC sein) eine Maschine steuern.
Kauft man sich 10 Mal das Demokit, bekäme man 10 TwinCAT Vollversionen und hätte sich bestimmt nen 1000er pro Maschine gespart


----------



## Marc (16 Januar 2009)

Wie währs mit dem ILC 130 ETH von Phoenix Contact
+ 2 x IB IL AO 4/8/U/BP-PAC
+ IB IL RS 485/422-PAC
PC Worx Express zum programmieren ist kostenlos.
Den Modbus RTU Treiber kann man sich auch kostenlos von der Homepage laden.
Bei der SPS gibt's noch kostenlos einen Web / FTP Server dabei.


----------



## xetni (18 Januar 2009)

*Schau mal hier !*

http://www.ezautomation.de/products/ezplc_models.php

Modbus RTU und TCP/IP  Master & Slave Software ist schon in der Software enthalten.(ca.50EUR)

Gruß Xetni


----------



## Gery (23 Januar 2009)

*Hier eine weitere Steuerung*

Hallo,
schau dir doch mal die Steuerung RIO-47100 von Galil an,
diese ist mit ca. 350.-€ günstig und kann meines Erachtens sehr viel.
Hier eine kurze deutsche Beschreibung:
8 analoge Eingänge, 
8 analoge Ausgänge, 
16 optisch isolierte digitale Eingänge, 
16 optisch isolierte digitale Ausgänge 
(8 mal 500 mA und 8 mal 25 mA). 
Die RIO-47100 bietet 0 bis 5 V analoge E/A’s und die RIO-47120 bietet einstellbare +/-10 V, +/-5 V, 0 bis 5 V oder 0 bis 10 V analoge E/A’s. 
Mehrere RIO Einheiten können in einem Ethernet-Netzwerk verteilt sein, um eine E/A-Erweiterung zu ermöglichen.. Dazu sind RS-232, Ethernet und ModBus/TCP Master oder Slave integriert.

Multitasking unterstützt das parallele Ablaufen mehrerer Programme. Variablen, Arrays, Bedingungen, arithmetische und logische Befehlen stehen ebenfalls bei der Programmierung zur Verfügung. 2 PID-Regler, Web-Interface, Power-over-Ethernet (PoE) und E-Mail-Benachrichtigung runden den Funktionsumfang ab.


----------



## Gery (23 Januar 2009)

*Info zur Steuerung von Galil (RIO-47100)*

Hallo,
habe vergessen anzugeben wo man sich über die RIO informieren kann
http://www.galilmc.com/


----------



## mds (2 Februar 2009)

Kannst ja mal bei www.sabo.de vorbeischaun.
Da wird man auf der Startseite direkt fündig(haben da nen Einsteigerangebot). Die Produkte werden alle in Codesys programmiert. 
Have fun


----------

